# Invisialab dog blind



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought one of these the other day and I'm so pleased with it I thought I'd pass it along as its a new product and I doubt there is many that have heard of it(no I don't work for them). If you're looking for something that you can hunt your dog from standing water and keep it hidden AND it doubles as a field blind this might be for you. I've always thought that a dog blind should have a mesh bottom to let water run out and not pool up inside and this one has it. I love that feature. I had slits cut in my GHG ground force to let water run out but it would still pool up. Its super easy to set up and very stable once set up. The legs adjust easy. Its got stubble straps on it. I like that I can zip the doors shut. They promote being able to use it as a kennel but I doubt I'd use it that way but you could. And I thought it was priced reasonable for what you were getting.If there is a knock on it,for me at least, its bigger than I'd like it to be but you can adjust the top tension bar to make the top shorter and it lets the sides sag in making it smaller. And its got a little weight but you have to expect that because of what it is. Not a big deal for me but it might be for some. Obviously I haven't had a chance to hunt with it but I have been training with it and am very pleased. Here is a link for those interested http://www.momarsh.com/shallow-water-solutions/sws-invisilab-universal-dog-hide/


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

can you use it with out the top (the bars)? wondering for places where the dog would be need to see in all directions. because the price is nice for a blind that will do both field and water compared to the price of a ghg ground blind and a avery ruff stand.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think so,it would just fall in on itself. But your right for the money its way cheaper than the GHG blind and the ruff stand. I've got a GHG ground force blind and my buddy has the blind and stand. This is way better.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

That link isn't working for me.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Its working for me. If the link still isn't working for you go to momarsh.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link worked fine for me.....a bit pricy...but interesting!


----------



## obadiah (Nov 18, 2009)

I stumbled across this thread last month and jumped in and bought one. It appears to be just what I was looking for and just what it is presented as. Super easy fold down and set up. My male is 75 pounds and 24" tall and has not trouble getting in and turning around. I'm planning on putting some backpack straps on the underside of the frame so I can carry in on my back and use the kennel portion as a decoy bag so it is more than just something else to carry back and forth.


----------



## txcountryboy1986 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have one on order and cant wait to get it to try out, i love the idea


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I like mine so much I'm going to jump in and get a couple invisichairs too. Jim


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I received mine yesterday. It is well built and good designed. The price is good too if you figure up buying a stand and a blind and add the two together. This is both units combined into one purchase and it folds flat for transport.

Russell


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Use the discount code mm15 on WWW.Marshmutt.com I highly doubt you'll find any better deal on them then that.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Momarsh sent me an e-mail offering all of their Shallow Water Solutions products (which includes this blind/stand) at 25% off for today only. They are in Missouri so there should be about 35 minutes left in their business day. I just ordered one of the Invisilab blind/stands.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

HuntinDawg said:


> Momarsh sent me an e-mail offering all of their Shallow Water Solutions products (which includes this blind/stand) at 25% off for today only. They are in Missouri so there should be about 35 minutes left in their business day. I just ordered one of the Invisilab blind/stands.


Thanks I was looking at this blind, with the 25% off I bought one


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought one last year. I love it. I've got a 90lb Chessie who has no problems getting in or out of it. The blind section is mounted to the base with Velcro , so it is easily removable and can be used as just a stand then.


----------



## Josh Bright (Mar 11, 2005)

A duck hunting buddy has one and loves it.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there notches(holes) where the legs extend or is it fully adjustable? Would love to swap to this from the ruff stand.


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

12mcrebel said:


> Are there notches(holes) where the legs extend or is it fully adjustable? Would love to swap to this from the ruff stand.


It has locks on it instead of holes and can be adjusted to the millimeter of length instead of pre determined settings. I just received mine yesterday and can't wait to get out and use it.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

Krazybronco2,

I'm a member of the Momarsh prostaff and wanted to answer your question... I have tried removing the cover and just using it as a stand, but the problem you run into is you still have to lock the bars in place, which is very confusing and weird for the dog. I leave both ends of the blind open, and when I turn around to shoot my dog usually gets the hint and turns to look out the other end. Hope this helps! 

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

couldn't pass on the 25% off deal and bought 2 chairs...


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

After a cursory use of this product I still feel that it is well thought out and very sturdy. Its design accommodates many hunting styles and situations with ease. As mentioned previously in this thread, I believe that straps should have been added on to the legs for hauling on the shoulders like a backpack. As a hunter who slogs through many yards of mud and phragmite (spelling?), and who mostly hunts alone, and who does not use a permanent blind, another thing to carry makes things slightly tougher. A fourth use of this product could be a decoy bag. The frame will allow for a support system keeping the decoy bag from sagging and tangling on all of the obstacles we encounter as waterfowl hunters. The frame will also, like I said, keep the decoys from sagging and banging around off your legs while walking and by doing so, prolong the life of decoys by preventing the chipping of paint. Again. This is a great product with many great features and I am very happy that I purchased it. The above mentioned is my only suggestion to the company if they choose to modify the design.


----------



## obadiah (Nov 18, 2009)

I did just what you are talking about to mine. Instead of it being an extra item to carry it functioned as my decoy bag. Shoulder straps from factory would be nice, but even as is this is an Excellent product.


----------



## TheBandit (Mar 27, 2014)

It is a great product. I purchased this item from MPW before duck season (and before they sold out) and it worked great. Only thing negative I can say is where the pin locks the legs into place. This is plastic. If you do not look carefully while closing the blind,(or can not see because its before daylight) you can bend and break the plastic. Mickey hunted all year out of it with no problems. Overall great product. Variety of uses. Training, flooded timber, ground blind.. this product does it all.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is the video link for the Invisilab blind/stand


http://www.momarsh.com/shallow-water-solutions/sws-invisilab-universal-dog-hide/


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you sharing for good dog product.


----------

